
How terrible code gets written by perfectly sane people - edw519
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-terrible-code-gets-written-perfectly-sane-people-christian
======
edw519
_Assuming that good process fixes bad people_

Corollary: Assuming that good process doesn't restrict good people.

This is one of my biggest pet peeves: management decisions that don't account
enough for outliers; that is, their best people. Management has never done it,
therefore it cannot be done. This, as much as anything else, drives your best
developers away.

Give us the hard stuff to do and let us alone to do it. That's all we ask.

Otherwise you're left with terrible code.

Great post. You struck a lot of nerves. Thank you, OP.

------
BoorishBears
I never thought I'd be that guy complaining about the site instead of making a
slightly more on-topic comment, but do I _really_ need a LinkedIn account to
see this article?

~~~
yoo1I
Not _really_ , but maybe _somewhat_.

I am able to read it without cookies and without scripting from a location in
Europe.

